# Foal down on pasterns



## billyslad (31 May 2009)

I had a foal born on Saturday night that is rocking back on its pasterns I have been told not to panic as these will strengthen up over the next couple of days 

Has anyone had this before and what happened ?


----------



## maestro (31 May 2009)

Dont panic, they come up amazingly with time.  We have had a few and depending on the severity restrict turn out or barn turnout until stronger. Really bad one might need protective bandaging but we have never had one yet not come right.  Just make sure the foal drinks plenty and is up and down as normal that in itself is good exercise.


----------



## magic104 (31 May 2009)

Another dont worry, it should correct within quiet a short space of time, usually within days/weeks.


----------



## tikino (31 May 2009)

my filly from this year was born down on her pasterns. we just gave her limited turnout and she came up with out any problems and you wouldn't know she had a problem kno w so don't panic it will right itself


----------



## kerilli (31 May 2009)

ditto, i've had a few like this. very limited turnout (so doesn't try to gallop to keep up with mum, i think.) one of mine had to stay in stable for a few days, on vet's orders. they all turned out absolutely fine. 
best of luck with yours, looking fwd to seeing pics.


----------



## holiday (1 June 2009)

Ditto above, limit turnout and he will come right!!!  If its really bad keep on box rest


----------



## billyslad (1 June 2009)

He is getting better and I have kept Mum and him in box , he has started cantering around the box now 

I would upload photos but not sure how to


----------

